# R.I.P. Shoni :(



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got another bad news from one of the girls at the old stables. My beloved Shoni, the first horse that I rode at the stables, has passed away today. 
Evidently she hasn't been eating for 2 weeks. They tried soaking her hay and such but she still wouldn't eat. Then after 10 minutes she went down. She tried getting up but couldn't. But she got her head underneath the grain bucket and each time she tried to get up, she'd bang her head. 
So the BO called the vet and he/she said to keep her as calm and they'd be right over.
So they put her down, but the BOs husband was yelling and yelling at them saying stuff like "you shouldn't be in the stall with her, it ain't gonna be pretty" and so on and so forth.
So the girls when down to the lower pasture so they weren't there when it all happened....so then the BOs husband tied Shoni's legs up to the tractor bucket so she was hanging upside down from the tractor bucket. She is going to be burried next to Scribbles and another horse that died there 
All I'm getting is bad news from them. My two favorite horses are dead from the old stables  I am literally in tears now 

Below is a picture of her


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww im sorry sonny. she was beautiful. 

ripp


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

its not fair!!! im so sorry for your loss..that is a lot to take in. we r here for you!!! ****huggggsss*****


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww.  RIP Shoni<3


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear what happened , she is really beautiful 
RIP


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

How awful! Im sorry for all your bad news...


----------

